# $ lease's avaliable



## JFKFLA (Jul 13, 2007)

These are 4 leases with Timber Land Resorce Services. They are really nice to work with. Lease's are 537,498,60, and125 acres. 1st 2 are in hancock Co. 60 acres in Jojnson Co. and 125 in Emanuel Co. #478-275-3579 and ask for Betty. priced between 9.50 and 12.50 an acre. Just passing the info along.


----------



## jkp (Jul 13, 2007)

JFKFLA,
They are indeed nice people to deal with.  As I stated in an earlier post do not lease the land site unseen.  I gave up the 125acres in Emanuel county this year.  When we leased it, it was 125acres of pure hardwoods (some hundreds of years old) now there is not a single tree left.  During Bow season they came in and cut every single tree left nothing but a dirt parking lot (not even a gum tree left) so if it says Gillis on the name stay away from it.  Mr. Gillis is a nice guy, but Timberland resource does not control his cutting so they can't give you any info on when it will be cut and he is currently cutting every pc of land he has to bare dirt, and not replanting (so if you have Gillis land get ready it will be cut got that straight from the man).  Just want everyone to know before you waist a trip.  I think this is a one off owner to avoid, all of our other experiences with them has been great.  
Just FYI.
Rgds,
J


----------



## JFKFLA (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks jkp- that might be the piece of property that is 125 acres and only for 9.50 an acre.  They sure have been really nice and really helpful with me getting to know the people and the area since i am from Fl.


----------



## jkp (Jul 13, 2007)

JFKFLA,
I have no issue with them they have always been nice and call me before every lease they post since I gave up my lease with them.  I just want all the folks that have Gillis land to know I spoke to him and he intends to cut every pc in the next year or two.  I would recommend Timberland to anyone. Good people.
Rgds,
J


----------



## habersham hammer (Jul 13, 2007)

Do they have a website?


----------



## jkp (Jul 13, 2007)

www.timberlandresource.net


----------



## firetamer57 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, How you doing i am from Fl. but hunt in Telfair Co. China Hill the last 3 yrs interested in that land you have for lease, How far from Telfair Co. is that , thank for your time Raul


----------



## JFKFLA (Sep 20, 2007)

Its not my land, you have to go to timberlands website. I think they have everything leased though.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 20, 2007)

Betty and Russ are fine people, but...

Back around 2001, we leased 232 acres from them in Laurens county near Cadwell.  We were told that it would not be cut during the season.  We went to the property, liked what we saw, and leased it.

Opening weekend came, we all had a great time.  My buddy decided to stay over until Monday morning and woke up to a skidder making it's way across the land.

They cut 1/2 the property and drove right by camp while doing so...

We weren't happy and let them have the lease back that following year.

Not saying they knew and didn't tell us at all.  Maybe the landowner changed his mind, either way, we were told one thing and the exact opposite happened.

If they, or anyone says "It will not be cut during hunting season" get that in writing if that sort of stuff bothers you.

I've since talked to Russ and Betty and inquired about land but haven't found anything that suits me.

My only point is this, go into it being clear of what will or won't be done and at what time.


----------

